# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Just Started the CJC-1295 peptide

## dak290

Hello All. I am new to this site but not to cycling. I just started a new cycle of 400mgs of Test E 400mgs of Deca /week with 30mgs of Dbol to kickstart the first 4 weeks. Using proviron and liquidex daily. I also added in the research peptide CJC-1295 at 700mcgs a week in one shot IM and with 50mcgs of IGF-1 long into muscles worked that day. In my second week now and wow it feels the same as when I did 6iu of Jin a year ago. My joints are sore, I am getting pins and needles in my hands and I am starting to accelerate my weight loss (already lost 11lbs) and I am getting awesome pumps. The only difference is that it took about a month and a half for the Jin to kick in like this and it still wasn't this effective. Just thought I would keep everyone posted on my progress since there isn't much on this peptide. Will be doing a 12week cycle of everything. So I will keep everyone updated

----------


## gbgadriano

awesome results m8 
but are u taking 50mcg of lr3 igf-1 togheter or just this 1st shot?

did u see all the gh improvement faster...

and about the skin and collagen synteshis any difference??

thanks!

----------


## dak290

I take 50mcgs of Igf-1 a day PWO in muscles worked. Two weeks ago I upped my CJC-1295 dosage to 1000mcgs a week in a single shot IM. After one week of that I had to split the dose into two shots because I was getting pretty bad side and I was hoping that would help them. This week with the new dosing protocol the sides have eased a bit. I have also finished the Dbol kickstart. I started this cycle 4 weeks ago at 249 lbs. Now at the end of my forth week I weigh in at 232. I went from 22% to 19% body fat and increased my lean mass by about 3% (so says my doc). I usually get pretty bad acne on this cycle (have run it several times without the CJC-1295) but this time my skin is actually clearer then normal. (I always have a touch of acne on my back and chest). I will post before and after pics of me in about four weeks. I am doing all of this under the supervision of my endo doc (who is cool as hell) so its nice to have some medical profession feedback but I would also like some feedback from the guys on this board. Nice to get some REAL world input.

----------


## gbgadriano

very nice man

I was thinking about start a cycle with cjc 1295 and some other roids..

but im afraid cus its too new .. and dont know too much things about it 
but untill now just good results

thanks for the info

----------


## peteroy01

keep us posted dude.

----------


## Pete789

Please excuse me but isn't it not a good idea for a cyclist to use Deca or D-bol as they are bulking agents??
I would have thought EQ, EPO and test.
Pete

----------


## dak290

> Please excuse me but isn't it not a good idea for a cyclist to use Deca or D-bol as they are bulking agents??
> I would have thought EQ, EPO and test.
> Pete


I am not a "Cyclist". I don't know if you ever saw a me (250lbs fat guy) on a bike before.... it isn't pretty.....lol. I meant I am not new to "steroid cycling". But you are right about the steriods in my cycle. Traditionally Deca and Dbol are used as bulking steroids . But I am using them here as means to an end. My main goal of my current steroid cycle is to decrease my body fat and increase my lean body mass percentage. For every pound Lean Body Mass you can add to your frame increases your metabolic output by about 50-60 calories a day. This will aid in my weight loss goals. So the best drugs for this would in fact be bulking steroids. Using the proper ancillaries water retention can be kept to a bare minimum. Many people may not agree with me on this but it is what works for me and has worked in the past. In four weeks I have actually lost about 21 lbs of fat and increase my LBM by about 5 lbs. The only part of my cycle I did not post was I am gonna throw in some Tren at 75gm EOD for the last 6 weeks with some caber to finish off my cycle.

----------


## 956Vette

What kind of sides were you experiencing from the CJ? Very interesting, appreciate the thread!

----------


## dak290

Well, 2 weeks after I first started I got really bloated (usually don't when I run the ancillaries without the CJ) and I felt my sleep pattern improve, but I keep waking up with my hand going numb and getting pins and needles in them. Then I bump my dosage and I felt like my head was gonna explode. I was getting sore hips and knees and my ankles were swollen (again I don't get bloat when I run ancillaries as I have done this cycle many times). Also my BP went up a little. Nothing to worry about though. My over all acne has improved despite the AAS, which is nice. My bloat and BP have come down since I started splitting the dose in half during the week. Also my fat is falling off of me like never before. I may add in some T3 to accelerate it (still thinking about it)

----------


## SNUKA

dak290 do you have an email address I wanted to PM you, but you don't have enough posts yet.

----------


## dak290

*(KEEP IT TO PM -Gear)*

----------


## dak290

Sorry Gear, I do not have PM rights at the moment.

----------


## gbgadriano

so are u telling that CJC are making you bloat more than usual?

sorry my bad english..

----------


## dak290

> so are u telling that CJC are making you bloat more than usual?
> 
> sorry my bad english..


I have done this cycle 6 times now (without the CJC-1295) and hardly experience any bloat at all. I feel that the bloating and my elevated blood pressure are related to the CJC-1295. I did have the same symptoms after 3 months of Jin last year, so it may be related to my increase HGH and IGF-1 maybe. My endo doc gave me some diuretics that are starting to help. My doc got me an IGF-1 bloodtest to check my levels, the results should be in tomorrow. So we will all get to see some hard proof if this little peptide is worth the trouble (and cost). I can afford rHGH but hate pinning everyday. I am always trying to find an alternative. Will post bloodwork results when I get them tomorrow. On an up note the Saints finally won a game!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Seattle Junk

> I have done this cycle 6 times now (without the CJC-1295) and hardly experience any bloat at all. I feel that the bloating and my elevated blood pressure are related to the CJC-1295. I did have the same symptoms after 3 months of Jin last year, so it may be related to my increase HGH and IGF-1 maybe. My endo doc gave me some diuretics that are starting to help. My doc got me an IGF-1 bloodtest to check my levels, the results should be in tomorrow. So we will all get to see some hard proof if this little peptide is worth the trouble (and cost). I can afford rHGH but hate pinning everyday. I am always trying to find an alternative. Will post bloodwork results when I get them tomorrow. On an up note the Saints finally won a game!!!!!!!!!


You say you hate GH cause you have to shoot daily. What's the difference with igf-1?

----------


## gbgadriano

yeah i took igf 2 times and bloated too..

I really dont like to bloat do You think that a diuretic can take care of this without mess with my gains??

plz post your exams

thanks m8

----------


## dak290

> You say you hate GH cause you have to shoot daily. What's the difference with igf-1?


Well when I do IGF-1 I only do it on workout days and it has a limited use of 4weeks. I never said I "hate" HGH, I just said I hate pinning it everyday. With HGH cycle lengths (I usually do 6 to 8 months) that mean 6 to 8 months of pinning everyday. I do not do the 5/2 protocol as I find ED work best for me. If I can find a suitable alternative to it, then why not.

----------


## dak290

> yeah i took igf 2 times and bloated too..
> 
> I really dont like to bloat do You think that a diuretic can take care of this without mess with my gains??
> 
> plz post your exams
> 
> thanks m8


IGF-1 never really bloats me but when I do HGH I usually do take a diuretic when the sides occur. I don't think it affects my gains much. But maybe someone with more knowledge on this matter can chime in.

----------


## dak290

Just got back from my Doc's office and got my blood work results. My IGF-1 levels were a higher then they should be at 372ng/ml. My T3 and T4 where a little low (2.1pg/ml and 3.9ug/dl). So it looks like the CJC-1295 may work after all. Time will tell with the results.

----------


## hugovsilva

Keep on posting mate. I am interested in CJC-1295 also.

----------


## peteroy01

what is the normal range that IGF-1 should be?

----------


## dak290

> what is the normal range that IGF-1 should be?


My report says between 109-284

----------


## dak290

Just finished up my sixth week. I now weigh in a 225lbs. I just did my first shot of Tren 75mg. Now since my thyroid level were a little low in my blood work (and I know Tren lower thyroid hormones) I was gonna throw in some T4/T3 combo (I respond better to the combo then just T3 or T4 alone). What would be the best dosages to run these at. When I cut last I used them at: T4 100mcg and T3 75mcg. I don't think I need anything that dramatic but just wondering if you could help out. Thanks in advance.

DAK

----------


## peteroy01

try T4-100mcg ed and T3-25mcg ed

----------


## dak290

I had to stop training for a while as I am having some issues after my first tren injection. I will keep everyone posted when I get back on track.

----------


## IntenseAthlete

[QUOTE=dak290;3689452]I had to stop training for a while as I am having some issues after my first tren injection. I will keep everyone posted when I get back on track.[/QUOTE
How is it going?What Happened with the Tren?
I started an IGF cycle and am thinking of starting the CJC-1295 as well.
Do think you had any adverse sides beyond what you have described?

----------


## dak290

[QUOTE=IntenseAthlete;3694826]


> I had to stop training for a while as I am having some issues after my first tren injection. I will keep everyone posted when I get back on track.[/QUOTE
> How is it going?What Happened with the Tren?
> I started an IGF cycle and am thinking of starting the CJC-1295 as well.
> Do think you had any adverse sides beyond what you have described?


Sorry this took me so long to post. I had to stop the AAS cycle because of a allergic reaction to some Tren I was taking. I was able to finish the CJC-1295 cycle as planned with good results. When I started the CJC-1295 protocol, I was 249lbs...when I stopped the CJC-1295 I weighed in at 206lbs. Sleep was great on the 1295. I am starting a new cycle of CJC-1295. Will open a new thread and provide a more documented account of my experience. Later

----------


## Dukkit

i was thinking about this. havent seen any info though. what is the usual dosing protocal? so many mcg per lb of body wieght or what??

----------


## dak290

> i was thinking about this. havent seen any info though. what is the usual dosing protocal? so many mcg per lb of body wieght or what??


Read this:

The dosage suggestion that "everyone" is throwing around comes from the halted clinical trial. If anyone knows anything about clinical trials, it that the first thing they try to establish is the correct effective safe dosage. Thats why they use different control groups and groups with different dosages (some extremely high). The clinical trial most are referring to, was done in AIDS patients. The IGF-1 serums levels in AIDS patents (and HGH for that matter) are lower then a normal healthy person. This suggests that the pituitary and HGH / IGF-1 pathways of a AIDS patient are compromised. So thus the clinical data is skewed. Thus most people's deductions from the resulting IGF-1 serum levels and the dosages used are not accurate. I am using 1000mcg(about 9mcg/kg) a week and my IGF-1 serum levels are 372ng/ml. According to the clinical trial data I would have to be using 250mcg/kg a week to obtain that result. All clinical trials that I found on CJC-1295 were done on AIDS patients. So none of this data is directly applicable to normal healthy individuals. Recheck your pricing with that dose.

And this:

What I've found works after some experimenting is using a 3/2 week. Since my personal blood work showed that after injecting on 1st, 7th and 14th day elevated my IGF-1 serum levels to 312ng/ml (normal for me is 122-189ng/ml) on the 37th day. Because of the half life of the peptide and its inherent compounding affect, using the peptide for 3 weeks on and 2 weeks off would allow serum level to remain constant and reduce the amount of CJC-1295 you need for cycling. I have tried 1 on, 1 off and 2 on, 2 off and 3 on, 3 off, and using my IGF-1 serum levels as a guideline found that the 3/2 protocol is the most effective increasing IGF-1 serum levels over time. Using the CJC every week with no breaks, my levels never got above 392ng/ml and averaged around 328ng/ml. Using the 3/2 protocol my levels never fell 322ng/ml, while using 25% less CJC-1295. For actual dosing, 10mcg/2.2lbs (1kg) of body weight is what works (for me anyway). Hope this helps.

----------


## Dukkit

> Read this:
> 
> The dosage suggestion that "everyone" is throwing around comes from the halted clinical trial. If anyone knows anything about clinical trials, it that the first thing they try to establish is the correct effective safe dosage. Thats why they use different control groups and groups with different dosages (some extremely high). The clinical trial most are referring to, was done in AIDS patients. The IGF-1 serums levels in AIDS patents (and HGH for that matter) are lower then a normal healthy person. This suggests that the pituitary and HGH / IGF-1 pathways of a AIDS patient are compromised. So thus the clinical data is skewed. Thus most people's deductions from the resulting IGF-1 serum levels and the dosages used are not accurate. I am using 1000mcg(about 9mcg/kg) a week and my IGF-1 serum levels are 372ng/ml. According to the clinical trial data I would have to be using 250mcg/kg a week to obtain that result. All clinical trials that I found on CJC-1295 were done on AIDS patients. So none of this data is directly applicable to normal healthy individuals. Recheck your pricing with that dose.
> 
> And this:
> 
> What I've found works after some experimenting is using a 3/2 week. Since my personal blood work showed that after injecting on 1st, 7th and 14th day elevated my IGF-1 serum levels to 312ng/ml (normal for me is 122-189ng/ml) on the 37th day. Because of the half life of the peptide and its inherent compounding affect, using the peptide for 3 weeks on and 2 weeks off would allow serum level to remain constant and reduce the amount of CJC-1295 you need for cycling. I have tried 1 on, 1 off and 2 on, 2 off and 3 on, 3 off, and using my IGF-1 serum levels as a guideline found that the 3/2 protocol is the most effective increasing IGF-1 serum levels over time. Using the CJC every week with no breaks, my levels never got above 392ng/ml and averaged around 328ng/ml. Using the 3/2 protocol my levels never fell 322ng/ml, while using 25% less CJC-1295. For actual dosing, 10mcg/2.2lbs (1kg) of body weight is what works (for me anyway). Hope this helps.


awesome!! thanks alot bro.

----------


## Pinnacle

> Read this:
> 
> What I've found works after some experimenting is using a 3/2 week. Since my personal blood work showed that after injecting on 1st, 7th and 14th day elevated my IGF-1 serum levels to 312ng/ml (normal for me is 122-189ng/ml) on the 37th day. .


312ng/ml isn't elevated by any means. That's achievable with 2 iu's HGH per day. At 4 iu's per day my IGF levels are 562. So obviously this peptide doesn't do much for growth at all. It appears to work through pathways that of HGH for lyposis. That's all well in fine if you want to run a peptide like this for fat loss, but I'm interested in growth. With poor readings on IGF levels this peptide appears to be not associated with growth.

----------


## Dukkit

> 312ng/ml isn't elevated by any means. That's achievable with 2 iu's HGH per day. At 4 iu's per day my IGF levels are 562. So obviously this peptide doesn't do much for growth at all. It appears to work through pathways that of HGH for lyposis. That's all well in fine if you want to run a peptide like this for fat loss, but I'm interested in growth. With poor readings on IGF levels this peptide appears to be not associated with growth.


hmm, well would the old idea that more equals more work? yea you would get more sides. but if you split it up more often. the thread poster stated that he was shooting it all at once. so break it up into more then a few shots, and up the dosage?? i dont know. i gotta research it some more. but if its good for fat loss. which he lost plenty, then at least we can use it for a cutting cycle.

----------


## Pinnacle

> hmm, well would the old idea that more equals more work? yea you would get more sides. but if you split it up more often. the thread poster stated that he was shooting it all at once. so break it up into more then a few shots, and up the dosage?? i dont know. i gotta research it some more. but if its good for fat loss. which he lost plenty, then at least we can use it for a cutting cycle.



He did admit when he started this he was fat. So just by cleaning up his diet, training intensely, and some cardio, he could have easily lost 20-30 pounds WITHOUT that peptide. All of his weight loss wasn't fat either. A good percentage was water.
I'm not saying the peptide didn't help with his fat loss, but no way is it some miracle peptide for fat loss. All your ducksa have to be in a row for any drug/peptide to be effective.
Lastly, it's the interent. Exaggeration runs rampid on boards like this. If you think he lost 45 pounds in 10-12 weeks, we'll...I have some ocean front property in Arizona I'd like you to look at.

----------


## Dukkit

> He did admit when he started this he was fat. So just by cleaning up his diet, training intensely, and some cardio, he could have easily lost 20-30 pounds WITHOUT that peptide. All of his weight loss wasn't fat either. A good percentage was water.
> I'm not saying the peptide didn't help with his fat loss, but no way is it some miracle peptide for fat loss. All your ducksa have to be in a row for any drug/peptide to be effective.
> Lastly, it's the interent. Exaggeration runs rampid on boards like this. If you think he lost 45 pounds in 10-12 weeks, we'll...I have some ocean front property in Arizona I'd like you to look at.


really? does it have a boat dock?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Pinnacle

> really? does it have a boat dock?


Yes, and a HUGE, sandy beach as well. Once California breaks off and falls in the ocean, you'll be all set

----------


## Dukkit

> Yes, and a HUGE, sandy beach as well. Once California breaks off and falls in the ocean, you'll be all set


dude. im so there.  :7up:

----------


## dak290

> He did admit when he started this he was fat. So just by cleaning up his diet, training intensely, and some cardio, he could have easily lost 20-30 pounds WITHOUT that peptide. All of his weight loss wasn't fat either. A good percentage was water.
> I'm not saying the peptide didn't help with his fat loss, but no way is it some miracle peptide for fat loss. All your ducksa have to be in a row for any drug/peptide to be effective.
> Lastly, it's the interent. Exaggeration runs rampid on boards like this. If you think he lost 45 pounds in 10-12 weeks, we'll...I have some ocean front property in Arizona I'd like you to look at.


I appreciate the humor Pinn. I hear where your coming from. Just not sure what the "interent" is?...lol (Please don't kill me). I am by no means saying this is a miracle peptide. But from my baseline it nearly doubled my IGF-1 serum levels. Was wondering what your baseline IGF-1 serum levels were? Also IGF-1 levels aren't an complete fail proof means of measuring serum Somatotrophin levels. While serum IGF-1 levels are related to serum Somatotrophin levels, the direct proportion is not exact and can vary greatly. Most doctors use IGF-1 to gauge Somatotrophin levels because the test for Somatotrophin is very expensive. I also take a daily high dose of Celebrex (600mg/day). In a recent study, NSAIDs have actually be proven to reduce serum Somatotrophin and IGF-1 levels. So I'll admit that I am not the best test subject for this peptide. But CJC-1295 does seem to function to some degree and I like it enough to use it again.

----------


## goose

Considering you only took 1000mcg,shot at once per week is not bad for your results.A guy your size should of done min of 2mg split in two shots per week,and added an acetylcholineesterase inhibitors to enhance effects.

----------


## datbtrue

....

----------


## datbtrue

....

----------


## Lex Luther

I have been using CJC-1295 for a month now and tried two different brands. One just shipped me the vials without any thermal protection and the other looked like someone just took a laser printer and manually cut labels. The one *without* any protection seemed to work better than the one with. Any thoughts on shipping and storing the stuff? Has anyone gotten this stuff from a more 'reputable' research company?

----------


## AES

> i take 50mcgs of igf-1 a day pwo in muscles worked. Two weeks ago i upped my cjc-1295 dosage to 1000mcgs a week in a single shot im. After one week of that i had to split the dose into two shots because i was getting pretty bad side and i was hoping that would help them. This week with the new dosing protocol the sides have eased a bit. I have also finished the dbol kickstart. I started this cycle 4 weeks ago at 249 lbs. Now at the end of my forth week i weigh in at 232. I went from 22% to 19% body fat and increased my lean mass by about 3% (so says my doc). I usually get pretty bad acne on this cycle (have run it several times without the cjc-1295) but this time my skin is actually clearer then normal. (i always have a touch of acne on my back and chest). I will post before and after pics of me in about four weeks. I am doing all of this under the supervision of my endo doc (who is cool as hell) so its nice to have some medical profession feedback but i would also like some feedback from the guys on this board. Nice to get some real world input.



cjc1295 haqs never given me sides except that of hgh ,,numb hands etc...i take 5000mcg every 10 days,and the ourity of cjc is everything ,it took the lab that supplys my cjc1295 almost a year to achieve 98% pure..only a couple places can do this,,,,yet everyone is yelling it

----------


## widowmaker2

> cjc1295 haqs never given me sides except that of hgh ,,numb hands etc...i take 5000mcg every 10 days,and the ourity of cjc is everything ,it took the lab that supplys my cjc1295 almost a year to achieve 98% pure..only a couple places can do this,,,,yet everyone is yelling it


oh please can you tell me your lab name is????..... pffft,dude your gonna get banned..we see what your doing here

----------


## lovbyts

I also have been using CJC-1295 for several months along with HGH. My first batch of CJC-1295 I cant say I noticed much of anything, I think most of my gains and fat losses where from the HGH and I felt no sides from the CJC. I'm using a different brand now straight from the source and the main thing I notice is within minutes after taking a shot I get warm almost like a hot flash for about 15 minutes, my heart races a little and the muscles in my back tighten up.

Anyone experience anything like this? I'm using 3 iu 2x week.

----------


## 956Vette

> I also have been using CJC-1295 for several months along with HGH. My first batch of CJC-1295 I cant say I noticed much of anything, I think most of my gains and fat losses where from the HGH and I felt no sides from the CJC. I'm using a different brand now straight from the source and the main thing I notice is within minutes after taking a shot I get warm almost like a hot flash for about 15 minutes, my heart races a little and the muscles in my back tighten up.
> 
> Anyone experience anything like this? I'm using 3 iu 2x week.


That flush is unlike any other huh? Same experience here. No joke, a rough side indeed

----------


## lovbyts

> That flush is unlike any other huh? Same experience here. No joke, a rough side indeed


Well I'm glad it's not just me. I dont know if the other I had before was not as good, strong, pure or there is something wrong with this one??? Are you experiencing any positive effect yet? I'm only on my 2nd week with the new batch.

----------


## PrideFEDOR

CJC is way overpriced, exaggerated, overglamorized peptide that cost fraction of what u guys getting charged for it. I cannot believe that people spend so much money on it and compare it with rHGH 191aa. Btw, 98% isn't that hard to achieve on it fellas. I'll tell u the truth. U can delete this if you dont like it, but I'd do that because i dont want to see good bros spending hard earned money on it. 2mg in China cost $8 ( a year ago, now even less). 
So how come people pay for the same thing up to 95 bux? I dunno. Stuff like GHRP can be made up to 99.98% purity. Those are simple peptides. CJC 1295 is a little bit more complex, but it still has only 44 aa. Its supposed to be poor man's GH and it looks like its the opposite. 
p.s I dont represent any labs or anything in such nature. If "God forbid" i broke any rules here I'm sincerely sorry. Just please point it out and it wont happen again.

----------


## PrideFEDOR

Oh yea , hot flash for 15 minutes is normal . Almost like u feel on first injection of MTII only a bit stronger. I tried it 2 years ago along with PEG HGH (which can be only in liquid form - no lymphosized version- that's bs)

----------


## 956Vette

> Oh yea , hot flash for 15 minutes is normal . Almost like u feel on first injection of MTII only a bit stronger. I tried it 2 years ago along with PEG HGH (which can be only in liquid form - no lymphosized version- that's bs)


I would say it is a great deal stronger than the flush caused by MT-II. Thanks for your .02 on the peptide though...dont think any rules were broke  :7up:

----------


## CrazyHorse89

Like your Post PrideFEDOR, a good eye opener ^^

----------


## lovbyts

> CJC is way overpriced, exaggerated, overglamorized peptide that cost fraction of what u guys getting charged for it. I cannot believe that people spend so much money on it and compare it with rHGH 191aa. Btw, 98% isn't that hard to achieve on it fellas. I'll tell u the truth. U can delete this if you dont like it, but I'd do that because i dont want to see good bros spending hard earned money on it. 2mg in China cost $8 ( a year ago, now even less). 
> So how come people pay for the same thing up to 95 bux? I dunno. Stuff like GHRP can be made up to 99.98% purity. Those are simple peptides. CJC 1295 is a little bit more complex, but it still has only 44 aa. Its supposed to be poor man's GH and it looks like its the opposite. 
> p.s I dont represent any labs or anything in such nature. If "God forbid" i broke any rules here I'm sincerely sorry. Just please point it out and it wont happen again.


I would like to know how you know what I pay for it? BTW mine was a LOT cheaper than my HGH and other things I have used also I found a direct source, yes direct from the #1 manufacture. I cant say who or how but I had to do some fancy talking and not they did not think they are sending it an individual for personal use and it is VERY professional grade, good stuff. 
I cut mine back a little due to the flush was a bit much and I normally have a very high tolerance to anything like that.

----------


## Peibol77

Sorry to bump this very old thread, but I'm interested to know how the OP is doing years after his CJC use. Have you continued using the peptide? I have used it in 2 cycles already at 1.5mg/week divided in 3 doses weekly, and this second cycle I have been noticing very high blood pressure. It would be nice to know how things progressed years after using the peptide. Thanks in advance for any input.

----------


## 22-250

> Sorry to bump this very old thread, but I'm interested to know how the OP is doing years after his CJC use. Have you continued using the peptide? I have used it in 2 cycles already at 1.5mg/week divided in 3 doses weekly, and this second cycle I have been noticing very high blood pressure. It would be nice to know how things progressed years after using the peptide. Thanks in advance for any input.


I'm interested in the long term effects as well.

----------

